

Ask HN: Startup Weekend Drone Idea Validation - SWStartup

I am at a startup weekend event and we are pitching an idea to build modularized drones.
Idea is if you are a company that can use drones for multiple purpose inspection, eg inspecting gas leak, temperature, radiation or cracks using different sensors then you can use our modularized drone.
The drone will come with everything you need to fly it, in additional it will have open source hardware interface. The open hardware interface will allow students, engineers, researchers and others to use our SDK and API to create modules for it.<p>I have a questionnaire, I will appreciate if you can take a quick survey and give us your feedback.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;16i07u_jzCPE4zyoMSXMAmRz0kYFWEjtU2FVdu6e-m7o&#x2F;viewform
======
ramonlozano
I like that idea.

